# Leica Q Type 116 Compact Coming Next Month



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 5, 2015)

```
Leica looks to be continuing down the road of crazy, and will announce a $4000 USD full frame fixed lens camera called the Leica Q (Type 116).</p>
<p>SPECIFICATIONS:</p>
<ul>
<li>24mp M-P full frame sensor</li>
<li>28mm fixed lens, unknown if it’s summicron (f/2) or summilux (f/1.4)</li>
<li>About the same size as the Sony RX1</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://lavidaleica.com/content/leica-q-type-116-coming-next-month" target="_blank">La Vida Leica</a>]</p>
```


----------



## dolina (May 5, 2015)

I would have been really nice if they instead made a fixed lens medium format camera instead for $4,000-6,000.

Hopefully Sony will make one. I expect the size of the body to be equal to a 5D + prime lens.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 5, 2015)

dolina said:


> I would have been really nice if they instead made a fixed lens medium format camera instead for $4,000-6,000.
> 
> Hopefully Sony will make one. I expect the size of the body to be equal to a 5D + prime lens.



I wonder how many of these expensive compact cameras does Leica actually sell. Is the margin so big, that they can sell a few thousand and it's worthwhile?


----------



## dolina (May 5, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > I would have been really nice if they instead made a fixed lens medium format camera instead for $4,000-6,000.
> ...


This may be of interest if you want to know how healthy the rangefinder market is and how large is the medium format market in a given year.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/marcbabej/2013/05/08/how-leica-camera-is-reinventing-the-medium-format-market-on-its-own-terms/

The downward trend of dedicated still cameras has forced all brands to go up market.

Good thing for Leica they are an up market brand.

I got myself Leica X (Typ 113), the APS-C equivalent of the rumored full frame Q and for what it is its pretty good.

A direct rival to the Panasonic X100T sans connectivity and pricing.


----------



## sanj (May 6, 2015)

Except for price this sounds like just the camera I want.


----------



## e17paul (May 6, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Leica looks to be continuing down the road of crazy, and will announce a $4000 USD full frame fixed lens camera called the Leica Q (Type 116).</p>
> <p>SPECIFICATIONS:</p>
> <ul>
> <li>24mp M-P full frame sensor</li>
> ...



This isn't so crazy. Just one step removed from the Fuji X100.

I miss having a full frame camera I could keep in my pocket. There were plenty to choose from in the film days, so it's not impossible, so long as zoom is not needed.


----------

